

Forensic Science Isn’t Science - dicemoose
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2014/06/forensic_science_is_biased_and_inaccurate_but_juries_believe_it_and_convict.single.html

======
mikhailt
It is science, it is just bad science being practiced by inexperienced folks
with nobody double-checking their works including their equipment.

